# mount estimate



## bassmaster00 (Mar 10, 2008)

i was wondering what the estimated average price is for a mount of a smallmouth or largemouth bass, i would like to get one done soon and i was curious.
thanks


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

My guess is approx $10 -12 an inch depending on who does it. I've seen lower and higher prices but that should get you in the ball park. In most cases with mounts, you get what you pay for.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i charge $10 an inch. there is a picture in my photo gallery of a walleye i did.


----------



## bassmaster00 (Mar 10, 2008)

that walleye looks great, how and when did you learn how to do taxidermy.

10 bucks an inch doesnt sound bad at all.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i played around with it for a few years on my own then in 2003 i went to Norteast MI School of Wildlife Art and trained under Natiol award winning taxidermist Ralph Bolda.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

fish patroll said:


> i played around with it for a few years on my own then in 2003 i went to Norteast MI School of Wildlife Art and trained under Natiol award winning taxidermist Ralph Bolda.


hey i know that guy


----------

